
The Israeli Army Unit That Recruits Teens with Autism (2016) - adamnemecek
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2016/01/israeli-army-autism/422850/
======
ExDeveloper
How is this worse than the US tech industry? Silicon Valley loves autistic
people as long as they're the right kind of autistic, the kind who will
routinely get obsessed with their work and not mind being in the office 80+
hours a week.

~~~
EricE
Wow, way to cynically take some thing positive and make it instead negative.

